# echolot auf dem ruderboot.



## gnomexx (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo erst mal 
Ich habe vor mir ein lowrance elite4×dsi zu kaufen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit echololoten auf ruderbooten hat , ich mach mir sorgen das die ungleichmäßige Geschwindigkeit probleme macht .
Gruß gnomexx#h


----------



## Seewolf 01 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

warum solle es Probleme machen?
Es misst auch die Tiefe wenn du ankerst oder mit den Boot treibs.


----------



## gnomexx (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Na weil ich gehört habe das die dsi technik bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten  probleme macht .


----------



## nichtsfaenger (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Nein, Dsi macht keine Probleme bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten. Aber um Fisch zu suchen ist Dsi nicht gut. Hol Dir lieber ein Echo,wo Du normales Echolotbild und Dsi hast. Lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus gegeben, als nachher rum geärgert. Elite 5 Hdi oder Elite 7 Hdi. Die sind zugar mit Gps.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

genau so ist es, denn wann kauft man sich wieder ein Echolot,
da sollte es auf 100€ nicht ankommen.
Natürlich nur ...wenn es machbar ist,


----------



## gnomexx (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Danke erst mal für die antworten. So ich hab mich jetz mal über die beiden Geräte belesen die ihr mir empfohlen habt , sind ja echt toll aber selbst der 5er kostet bei ebay OHNE geber ja schon 360€ , mit 300 oder 350€ würde ich ja noch mitgehen aber das sprengt mein Budget leider|uhoh:


----------



## Schnürlwascher (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Ich benutze mein Echo regelmäßig auf Ruderbooten und habe (natürlich) keine Probleme. Ich benutze/besitze aber kein Side Imaging, sondern nur ein normales Echo.

Von der Lowrance 4er Reihe wurde mir damals mehrfach abgeraten, aufgrund der kleinen Displaygröße. Bei mir ist es deshalb ein Mark 5x Pro geworden. GPS geht mir ein wenig ab, dafür muss nun mein Smartphone herhalten. Das nächste Gerät wird aber bestimmt eine Kombiwunderwaffe 

Die Frage ist nun, wofür willst Du dein Echo verwenden? Fischfinder oder was anderes?


----------



## gnomexx (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Na da bin ich ja beruhigt wenn s beim rudern gut läuft|supergri ja das mit dem display hab ich auch gelesen aber das nächst größere mit dsi (elite 5) kostst auch gleich mal das doppelte , und das ist es mir dann doch nich wert für n paar cm mehr display , ich hoffe ich werde das nich noch bereuen aber eigentlich hab ich ganz gute augen


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

ja nicht wundern, wenn man keine Fische sieht. Man muss sich schon mit der Technik auseinandersetzten, Erfahrungen sammeln und ganz wichtig auch viel mit Einstellungen experimentieren. Aber das wird schon mit der Zeit... Ich hab mich am Anfang auch immer gewundert, warum ich Hechte und Forellen fange, aber nie einen auf dem Echolot entdeckt habe. Sogar als Forellen besetzt wurden, konnte ich nicht wirklich was erkennen |kopfkrat |supergri

Was das Display betrifft kann ich nur sagen... ein Display kann nie groß genug sein!


----------



## MarcoZG (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Zu diesem Thema hätte ich auch eine Frage , und zwar habe ich ein Garmin 80 Fischfinder und frage mich ob ich damit Tiefen und Kanten gut erkennen kann oder gar Fische?
Steht zwar drauf Fischalarm in 3 Tönen , aber glaube nicht , dass er piept wenn ein Fisch "gefunden" ist


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

den fischalarm solltest du sowieso abschalten.
der erkennt so ziemlich alles als fische nur eben den fisch nicht.

antonio


----------



## pike-81 (17. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!
Nutze auch ein Lowrance DSI Gerät auf Ruderbooten. Hab keine Probleme damit, Fische zu finden. 
Es müssen halt auch welche da sein.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
GPS möchte ich aber auch nicht missen. 
So kann man gute Spots schnell wieder finden, oder sich die Geschwindigkeit beim Schleppen anzeigen lassen. 
Petri


----------



## gnomexx (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Hab mir den rat mit dem echo/dsi zu herzen genommen , und nach reichlichen recherchieren hab ich glaub ich nen guten Kompromiss zwischen kosten/nutzen gefunden , ich werde mir das elite 4 hdi holen , das hat echo, dsi und gps ohne mein Budget zu sprengen:m
danke für die Ratschläge leute 
Gruß gnomexx


----------



## gnomexx (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Ok hab s mir doch noch mal anders überlegt , ich werde mir das elite 5 HDI holen , das ist zwar weit über meinem geplanten buget aber wie ihr schon sagtet "wie oft im leben kauft man sich schon ein echo" 
Gruß gnomexx 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnomexx (15. April 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

So bin jetz stolzer Besitzer eines elite 5 HDI , kann s kaum erwarten es zu testen . [emoji476][emoji2]

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## allegoric (15. April 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Hi Gnomexx, ich bin auch an dem Elite 5 HDI interessiert. ich hatte vormals das Elite 4 und war mit der Echolotleistung wirklich zufrieden. Leider war mir die Kartenanzeigen und das fehlende Feature Tracks auf SD zu schreiben lästig.
Das Elite 5 HDI hat ja noch weit mehr Features wie DSI und v.a. das Tracken von GPS + Tiefenangaben. Könntest du nach deinem Test ein Statement diesbezüglich abgeben, ob das Tracken länger als 10 min ohne Reset hält oder ob es andere "Schwierigkeiten" damit gibt?

Vielen Dank


----------



## gnomexx (15. April 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Ich bin diese woche von freitag bis sonntag am see , und werde in dieser zeit auch ausgiebig testen . Na klar geb ich gern ein feedback über den test aber ich hab halt keinen vergleich da s mein erstes echo ist [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gnomexx (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: echolot auf dem ruderboot.*

Also ich kann ja nich sagen ob das elite 5 besser oder schlechter als ein anderes echo ist da es ja mein erstes echo ist ,Aber meine Erwartungen hat es mehr als übertroffen , das bild ist klar und leicht verständlich obwohl unser see echt sehr trübe ist , boje setzen brauche ich auch nicht mehr weil das gps mich genau auf die selbe stelle zurück führt , und selbst fische die am grund lagen waren klar zu erkennen,  echt klasse [emoji2][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------

